# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Pacman Arcade πρόβλημα

## stratos111

Καλησπέρα.
Έπεσαν στα χέρια μου 3 πλακέτες από παλιά ηλεκτρονικά. Έφτιαξα μια καμπίνα και τα έβαλα μέσα με το γνήσιο χειριστήριο κουμπιά τροφοδοτικό κ.λ.π. Το μόνο που δεν είχε, ήταν η οθόνη. Έβαλα ένα μόνιτορ 22" και ένα adaptora. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ. Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι οι πλακέτες είχαν και φρουτάκια. Η αλλαγή γίνετε με τηλεκοντρόλ το οποίο δεν υπάρχει. Όταν μπουτάρουνε (και οι τρεις) αρχίζουνε με τα φρουτάκια. Δεν μπορώ να το γυρίσω σε πακμαν. Τα φρουτάκια είναι έχτρα πλακέτες. Αν τις αφεραίσω δεν μπουτάρει. Οι δέκτες(έξτρα και αυτοι) είναι στα 433 και γράφουν πάνω rx/tx_interface p115.1-7/2000 kai rousis-systems.gr. Καμιά ιδέα πως μπορώ να το γυρίσω στο πακμαν; Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα φρουτάκια. Βοήθεια, τα παιδιά μου με έχουνε φάει.

----------


## picdev

έδωσες τον άνθρωπο που έβαζε φρουτάκια? :Tongue2:

----------


## stratos111

Αν δεν βρω λύση, θα τον δώσω..... :Lol: .
Έχουνε βγει πολλά χρόνια από τα κουτιά τους. Τα βρήκα σχεδόν πεταγμένα σε σπίτι φίλου που τα είχε βρει τυχαία........κ.λ.π.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία αυτο το rx/tx_interface p115.1-7/2000 τι καλώδια βγάζει?

----------


## mariosm

Σιγουρα οι πλακετες δεν ειναι pacman. Βαλε φωτογραφια να σου πω ακριβως τι ειναι. (Και ο ρουσσης δεν ασχολειται πλεον με φρουτακια)

----------


## stratos111

IMAG0048.jpgIMAG0049.jpg
Τουλαχιστων στο ένα, οι 8 επρομ, τα αυτοκολητα που καλύβανε τα τζαμάκια έλεγαν πακμαν.

----------


## mariosm

Στρατο εισαι ατυχος εντελως. Η αριστερη πλακετα ειναι ασυρματο συστημα κεντρικου ελεγχου ταμειου. Η δεξια πλακετα ειναι μια απλη Butterfly lucky game.
Πληροφοριακα να πω οτι το pacman ουδεποτε στην ιστορια "συνεργαστηκε" με τυχερο παιχνιδι για ενα πολυ απλο λογο: Η οθονη του pacman ειναι καθετη ενω τυχερο καθετο ΔΕΝ υπαρχει.





> τα αυτοκολητα που καλύβανε τα τζαμάκια έλεγαν πακμαν.


 Εχω καμια τριανταρια διαφορετικα σετ γραφικων για αυτη την πλακετα αλλα pacman γραφικα δεν ειδα ποτε :Sad: .

----------


## stratos111

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αν και με στεναχώρησες. :Lol: . Ενα από τα τρία είναι πεταλούδα. Το συγκεκριμένω είναι με τίγρεις.Δεν με νοιάζει συγκεκριμένα για πακμαν. Ένα παιχνίδι για τα πιτσιρίκια θέλω.Μήπως ξέρεις αυτό πως γίνετε να το γυρίσω στο παιχνίδι που έχει;

----------


## picdev

αφού έφτιαξες τη καμπίνα, βάλε ένα παλιό pc, βάλε και ένα mame με 1000 παιχνίδια και είσαι έτοιμος

για να δουλέψεις με το ασύρματο , θα πρέπει να 
βρεις της συχνότητα που δουλεύει ο δέκτης,(λογικά 433.2)
 να πάρεις έναν αντίστοιχο ολοκληρωμένο codec,
έναν  πομπό και να κάνεις δοκιμές
μετά πρέπει να τρέξεις όλους τους συνδυασμούς του  codec
αν είναι 4bit έχεις 2^4=16συνδιασμούς

----------


## cloud_constructor

Η μπορεις να βαλεις παλιο pc  με mame η μπορεις να παρεις απο ebay καποιες motherboards που εχουν καμποσα παιχνιδια και βγαζουν και JAMMA connector.Αν δε κανω λαθος κατι φιλοι μου στο χωριο ειχαν αγορασει με 200 eu?κατι τετοιο , μια πλακετα που ειχε καμποσα παιχνιδια.. σε φαση που σκεφτομουν να βγαλω το pc και να το γυρισω σε τετοιο..Εβγαζε και vga αλλα και jamma σε μερικες.

(και δεν εχεις και το τραγικα ελεηνο ΒΒΒΒΒΒΒΒΒ των ανεμιστιρακιων του pc ε)

----------


## picdev

με 50e έχεις πάρεις mb με επεξεργαστή atom, και έχεις κανονικό pc, μάλιστα είναι 17*17cm και έχει παθητική ψήκτρα χωρίς ανεμιστήρες

----------


## stratos111

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει για pc. Ψάχνω για τα συγκεκριμένα μια λύση.

----------


## picdev

αν έχει παιχνίδι τελικά , ο μόνος τρόπος ειναι να δοκιμάσεις όλους τους συνδυασμούς του κωδικοποιητή
η πλακέτα είναι του ρούση και έχει μΕ αμτελ, δηλαδή το έφτιαξε για το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεις ανταλλακτικό.

δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει κάποιος ρεσετ για να μην μπουτάρει με την έξτρα πλακέτα

----------


## mariosm

> Μήπως ξέρεις αυτό πως γίνετε να το γυρίσω στο παιχνίδι που έχει;


Στρατο μην ψαχνεις αδικα. Δεν υπαρχει παιχνιδι για παιδια στη συγκεκριμενη πλακετα. Ουτε μπουταρει απο καπου αλλου 100%. Το θεμα ειναι πολυ απλο.




> δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει κάποιος ρεσετ για να μην μπουτάρει με την έξτρα πλακέτα


Δεν υπαρχει θεμα κανενος reset γιατι δεν υπαρχει καμια εξτρα πλακετα.

----------


## stratos111

O.K. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## stratos111

Επανήλθα με νέες ερωτήσεις. Αν μπορεσεις να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα φίλε Μάριε.
IMAG0058.jpgIMAG0059.jpgIMAG0056.jpg

----------


## mariosm

Η εικονα δειχνει οτι εχεις προβλημα με τα σταθερα γραφικα. Η πειρα μου λεει οτι εχεις 90% κομμενη γραμμη πανω στην πλακετα και 10% καμμενη ram. Τωρα δεν ξερω πως χωρις παλμογραφο να  μπορεσεις να βρεις την κομμενη γραμμη γιατι μου φαινεται υπερβολικα δυσκολο να τη βρεις με το "ματι". Η κομμενη γραμμη πρεπει να ειναι πιο πιθανο  στο address bus των eprom γραφικων και λιγοτερο πιθανο στο data bus   των eprom γραφικων. Ετσι οπως ειναι στη φωτογραφια οι eprom γραφικων ειναι αριστερα. Οι τεσσερις πανω δεξια ειναι το προγραμμα και δεν τις πειραζεις καθολου και η μια κατω δεξια ειναι ο ηχος που επισης δεν πειραζεις καθολου. Οι ram βρισκονται στην εκτη καθετη σειρα των ολοκληρωμενων και πρεπει να ειναι 6116 (αν θυμαμαι καλα). 
Νομιζω οτι για μενα ειναι υποθεση 10-15 λεπτων να την επισκευασω αλλα εξ' αποστασεως ολα μου φαινονται τρομερα δυσκολα.

----------


## stratos111

Και μόνο αυτό με φτάνει. Αν καταφέρω κάτι έχει καλός. Και πάλι χίλια ευχαριστώ.

----------


## TSAKALI

Στρατο , πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε ,βγαλε με προσοχη τις μνημες απο τις βασεις (eprom ,ram)
φυσικα να θυμασαι απο που τις εβγαλες , τριψε ελαφρα τα ποδαρακια με ψιλο γυαλοχαρτο,
και ξαναβαλτες με προσοχη . Υπαρχει περιπτωση , επειδη καθοταν καιρο η πλακετα 
να οξειδωθηκαν οι επαφες .Μακαρι να εισαι τυχερος . Αν δεν δουλεψει , για να βρεις που 
περιπου ειναι η βλαβη , με ανοικτο το παιχνιδι ,θα βγαζεις μια μια τις μνημες , εκει που δεν 
θα δεις αλλαγη στην οθονη ειναι και το προβλημα , δηλαδη ενω βγαζεις τις καλες θα χαλαει
περισσοτερο η εικονα ,μολις βγαλεις την καμενη (η εκει που εχει κοψιμο η πλακετα) δεν θα 
αλλαξει τιποτα στην οθονη.

υ.γ η πλακετα δειχνει να ειναι σε καλη κατασταση , η καλωδιωση ειναι του κωλου , οταν 
καταφερεις και την φτιαξεις  , αλλαξε τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας  (τουλαχιστον) με πιο χοντρα .

----------


## stratos111

Φίλε Τσακάλι, είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Αύριο το πρωί θα κοιτάξω αυτά που μου είπε ο Μάριος.

----------


## stratos111

Τελικά, αποτυχία. Δεν βρήκα κάτι. Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια.

----------


## taskom

> Επανήλθα με νέες ερωτήσεις. Αν μπορεσεις να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα φίλε Μάριε.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26924Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26925Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26926


Δοκιμασες να δεις για καμια ψυχρη..
Δες επισης τις βασεις ειναι παλια η πλακετα και οχι οριτζιναλ....
Αλλαξε την ραμ 6116 ..
Επισεις δεν μου αρεσει στην μεση επανω το ολοκληρομενω που βλεπω στη βαση με κενες θεσεις( δεν θυμαμαι αν πρεπει να ειναι ετσι)
Κατα τα αλλα δεν μπορω απο μακρια να σε βοηθησω αλλο αν και εχω την σχετικη πειρα ( αρκετα χρονια τεχνικος σε αυτο το χωρο)
Αν θες να δω μπας και μπορω να βρω το παιχνιδι αυτο μπορει να εχω στην αποθηκη να στο δωσω.

----------


## stratos111

H βάση είναι έξτρα. Την έχουνε βάλει μετά. Τα δύο πιν που φαίνονται κενά δεν έχουνε τρύπες από κάτω. ραμ  δεν έχει την 6116. Έχει 2 2063p και 4 2015bp.

----------

